
China to launch 'artificial moon' to illuminate city streets - elijahparker
https://www.aljazeera.com/amp/news/2018/10/china-launch-artificial-moon-illuminate-city-streets-181019071407280.html
======
merricksb
Discussed yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18248230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18248230)

------
ComodoHacker
That would also be helpful for real-time face recognition from CCTV cameras at
night. /s

